

Ask HN: Why Google Drive is showing 500? - lateguy

For me its showing 500 (india) and for a friend in canada also,is the same problem in other region also?
======
cabbeer
Does anyone know a good offline backup solution for drive? Preferably
something that takes automated snapshots. We're currently using drive to store
a lot of original content, the loss of which would severely cripple our
operations..

~~~
gaadd33
[http://www.rsnapshot.org/](http://www.rsnapshot.org/) might be what you are
looking for. Set it up in cron and then you would be set.

------
saurabh_math
[http://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=status](http://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=status)

~~~
melling
It confirms there's a problem. I see a problem near NYC.

------
jofred
I do have the same issue here in san francisco.

"Internal Server Error Error 500"

------
lateguy
and they are back in india.

